# Hardy Smuggler Fly Rod



## luckyshorts (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Guys, I bought a 4 piece 8' Hardy Smuggler 6 weight today at a garage sale for $10. I am not exactly sure what I've got on my hands now. I haven't been able to google too much about its value but it appears very old although it is in great shape. The owner told me that they found the rod in the attic when they moved in, previous home owner owned a fishing/sporting goods store. It feels pretty nice and I always like to add a rod to the ever growing collection. It came with the original Hardy rod sock and says that it was a member of the Harris and Sheldon Group which appears to be a fishing club in England. Anybody shed any light on this thing or comment on its value? Thanks!


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

That is an awesome buy for 10 bucks! I can't remember what those used to retail for, but it could have been anywhere from $300 - $500.


Hell, I'll give $11 bucks for it.


----------



## Burk48237 (Aug 24, 2014)

Was it glass or Graphite (they did both)? Was it the Angel Smuggler? Gem Smuggler? or is it just called the Smuggler? Did it come with the leather case. Toward the end of the British made runs, the Angel Smuggler rods had a $1000 retail. Having said that, I'm not sure what kind of collectors cache they have, even the Hardy Bamboos have limited values for what they are.


----------

